# Stihl 029 hard starting



## pybyr (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all-- I have a Stihl 029, which I've owned since new, and used a moderate, but not huge, amount.  Since new, it's always been REALLY time consuming to start for the first time after it's been sitting, or after it's run dry on fuel and been re-fueled.  

It hasn't been used enough to be worn out, and again, this is the way it's been since new.  

I know how the controls work; I can start other folks' saws quick and easy, and once my Stihl fires once, then it runs and runs great, so I don't think I am doing anything too far wrong.  

Any suggestions on what I should check/ adjust?

Thanks


----------



## TMonter (Jul 21, 2008)

Are the air filter and fuel filters clean?


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 21, 2008)

When ever a saw sits on a shelf for awhile it a good idea to dump the gas and start fresh. Put some fresh mix in an atomizer bottle, take of the fuel filter squeeze some down the carb, if it starts then stops it could be your fuel pick up/filter that's in the tank. If it was running fine before you set it down...it's almost always a fuel thing.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 21, 2008)

I clean the air filter often, but where/how do I get to the fuel filter on this model?


----------



## cmonSTART (Jul 21, 2008)

The fuel filter is inside the tank.  I use a hook made from an old coat hanger to pull them out.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 21, 2008)

...just say'em that may be a Stihl thing. I've cleaned mine about 4 times. Never had a problem with the Huskey though. Anybody else?

another thing you want to do if you haven't done so already is before you remove the air filter use some compressed air and clean all that old sawdust away from your carb and saw...now you can really get a good look see.


----------



## TMonter (Jul 22, 2008)

> ...just say’em that may be a Stihl thing. I’ve cleaned mine about 4 times. Never had a problem with the Huskey though. Anybody else?



Huskies have air injection for keeping the air filter clean and Stihls don't. Not a rip on Stihl, just a function of different designs.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks all- and no 'rip' taken; my dad has a Husqvarna, and it's more like a high revving sportscar compared to my beefy/torquey truck-like Stihl 029; each have their advantages


----------



## ozarkjeep (Jul 24, 2008)

have you ever read a tuturial on how to adjust the mixture screws?

they are labeled as LA ( idle speed) L ( pilot jet) and H ( main jet) on my 029.

the L pilot jet adjustment can make a saw start easier, or difficult.

set it to where the saw saws at first ( generally on the plastic near the screw) like 1 turn out, or 1.5 turns out.

if it doesnt start easy there, richen it ( counter clockwise) about an 1/8 turn at a time and see if it starts easier.

Its been a while since ive messed with mine, but I recall running it for a while unadjusted and having to pull it about 10 times, after getting it finely tuned, it starts on 1st or second pull even after sitting for months.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 24, 2008)

In addition to the filters etc- start on "full choke" until it turns over a bit (just burps at you), then put it on half choke and start.

I have a similar model and rarely clean anything on it.


----------



## BJ64 (Jul 25, 2008)

I had the same problem with a 028.  

I had the saw for 16 years and and it was mostly just a weekend tool.   One day the poor thing would not want to start.  I changed the spark plug and still no good.  After several mighty pulls I would get lucky and it would start.  Once the saw was running it ran great.  I took it to the shop and had just small scratches on the cylinder wall but it was enough to keep it from gaining enough compression to start.  Evidently I mixed a batch of fuel that was too light on the oil.  

It was going to be $200 to fix it or $380 to replace it.  I replaced it with a new 280 but I like the bigger chain on the old saw better.  For some reason I think the old saw cuts faster and bogs down less.

I still use the saw on occasion but here is how I start it.  I pull the plug and put about half a spoon full of bar oil in there to seal up the scratches and she fires up like she used to.  It will smoke like a train for a bit but that clears up in a few seconds and I am on my way.


----------



## BJ64 (Jul 25, 2008)

I forgot.  There are some other things that can cause this hard to start problem.

Since the 029 is probably several years old there is rubber line called the "surge" something or other that may need changed.  It is nearly impossible to get to but if it is leaky or cracked it will give you fits.


----------



## taxidermist (Jul 26, 2008)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> I forgot.  There are some other things that can cause this hard to start problem.
> 
> Since the 029 is probably several years old there is rubber line called the "surge" something or other that may need changed.  It is nearly impossible to get to but if it is leaky or cracked it will give you fits.



Impluse line and fuel line might need to be replaced. Also check the bottom of your carb there is a small hole that plugs with saw dust clean it with some air and try that. If you still have problems go here and read till you fall asleep.


Rob

http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## pybyr (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone- new air filter + new plug made it run and act like a new saw, with more power than it has had for several years; I replaced the fuel filter for good measure while I was at it


----------

